# Broadcom BCM4312



## Miles (May 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently installed net/bwn-firmware-kmod and enabled bwn by including it in /boot/loader.conf as described in http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=bwn&apropos=0&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+9.0-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html.

When I reboot, I try the following:-


```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev bwn0
ifconfig wlan0 up list scan
```

The above yields the following:-

```
bwn_v4_lp_ucode15: could not load firmware image, error 2
bwn0: the fw file(bwn_v4_lp_ucode15) not found
bwn-open_v4_lp_ucode15: could not load firmware image, error 2
bwn0: the fw file(bwn-open_v4_lp_ucode15) not found
```

As far as I know, the firmware image was installed when I installed the net/bwn-firmware-kmod port.

If anybody has run into this issue before and could lend some insight, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miles (May 29, 2012)

UPDATE:

I had overlooked a line in the man page linked above. The problem was that my device is a low powered device, as such I had to load the bwn_v4_lp_ucode module instead of bwn_v4_ucode. Took me quite a while to notice that I had made that mistake.

Anyway, could a mod mark this thread as solved please. I do not know if I can, and if I can, I do not know how to.

Regards.


----------

